# Hi, fellow trainers



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

I have been looking for good training sites for ages, just stumbled upon this one, its quite impressive!

I'm a Chartered Accountant, for my sins, but in my spare time I love training. I have been weight training for years, but have been bodybuilding for 6 months. Have seen some really good results over the last 6 months, but seem to have hit a 'wall' recently, no improvements for a few weeks. Can be a bit demoralising, could easily reach for biscuits, but must stay focused!

I train with weights 4 evenings per week, (split routines) and do cardio 4 - 5 mornings per week. Would love to have my own gym one day in an exotic country.........dreams.......

Any tips on losing fat greatly appreciated, need to lose about 2% bodyfat, really struggling though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

alight m8t welcome abord, if u seem to hve hit a brik wall i cut down on your cardio mate


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Gail, firstly welcome to the board, what is your current weight, b/f, diet etc at the moment, are you bulking up or maintaining, these will have a big effect on what amount of b/f you wish to lose, if you are bulking it will take time to get rid of, otherwise a good supplement eca stack perhaps. Let us know where you stand at the moment, but i am sure the other guys on the board will, have plenty of excellent advice for you.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

welcome to the board Gail 

im glad you like the site


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Gail 

Welcome to one of the most adult BB boards on the net!

Bump to Dave on the stats information - let us know we may be able to offer some basic advice/help.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi to all who replied to me, thats a very refreshing change!

In answer to Daves questions, my current weight is 135lbs, height 5ft 4inches. Body fat is around 19.5%. Since starting to b/b I initially lost 10lb in fat, have since gained 7lb muscle, b/f gone from 23% to 19.5%. My upper body is fairly lean, 24 inch waist, 36 inch chest, lower body not so lean, 37 inch ass!!

Diet is reasonable, been told I don't eat enough, but if I eat more i seem to gain weight on dreaded ass region. Each day tend to eat:

b/fast 8.00 am 50grms oats, spoon sugar, 25 grms raisins, hot water

snack 10.30 am low fat yoghurt, protein shake with water

lunch 1.00 pm 250 grms chicken/turkey breast

200 grms strawberrys/grapes

snack 3.30 pm protein shake with water, sometimes skim milk

dinner 7.30 pm chicken breast with veg/stir fry/ salad

snack 9.00 pm hand full nuts/raisins

I would like to gain a bit more muscle mass, but get leaner all over. I am increasing my weights where possible. Back is very strong, chest is weakest area, bench is at 20K per side, only 5 reps with help from training partner.

Any tips/pointers would be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

up ur protine more m8t think u should be eating more carbs cant see ur eating any in wot u told us so far


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Tissue (whats that name all about then?)

Only carbs I eat are oats in morning, tend to stayaway from them as my body tends to have problems burning them (I am a bit weird). My thinking is that if I have them early on, I have all day to use them.

I have a desk job, so sit around for 8 - 9 hours a day which doesn't help.

Think the next best option may be liposuction?!!?!!!

Cheers :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

trust me m8t u aint fat lol anyway u hveing a desk job has to be 1 of the most easyest jobs to have for putting on muscle size whish i had 1 lol insted il be a chippy lol, hopefully be a personal trainer when im 18


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd love an active job, hate sitting around all day. Go for it mate, forget the Chipie thing, get yourself qualified as PT, its a great job to have. Get paid for doing something you enjoy, its rewarding to see changes you make to peoples life and self esteem (I have a few mates who are PT's and they love it) andyou get to meet lots of fit chicks!!! Wish I'd have gone into it when I was young and full of beans, what was I thinking of, becoming a bean counter?! Must have been off my head.

How is your training going? Are you trying to bulk up? Do you find it easy to bulk or not? For a female I'm quite lucky as I am fairly strong and can gain muscle if I really push myself. However, my legs are strong and I have to be careful as they tend to get bigger without necessarily looking 'better'. Would love to get to a level where I could compete, but can't see that happening really, those gals must be on some serious gear!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

well im 16 years old and 6ft 3 i dont fine it easy to put on size but then i dont finde it hard but it dose take me a while my training seems to be going gr8t at the mo and diet is really big but healthy and im takeing reflex instant mass at the mo and L-glutimien and omega 3, yes i proberly will do my pt course but u cant d o1 till ur 18 so looks liek il be a chippy for 2 years  but o well its gd pay, where abouts u live?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Live in Walsall, West Midlands. Not the greatest of places, but have been to worse! I have a five year plan to save as much cash as poss and move to another country. Would like to live in the states, virginia, have friends over there and its so nice, plus they have a great Golds Gym where my mate works, she said she'll get me a job there if I move out, even if its in the juice bar. Suits me fine!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

u shld get qualifications for personal trainer then u could get a job in the gym there its bound to a s**t load for a mebership there, supose u get sups for like half the price there here lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

golds gym 

you lucky f****

id just love to train there.

for your bench gail

do u do dips? extra tricep work will put your bench up quickly.

what do u do for triceps now?



> snack 9.00 pm hand full nuts/raisins


is this the last meal u have each day?

u dont wanna do the lipo thing do ya?

what a mess they leave

steve


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah!!! Couldn't go through with that really, although sometimes desperation kicks in and it would be a quick solution to an aggrevating problem!

My last meal is the handful of nuts/raisins, go to bed at 10.30 ish (its my age, can't stay awake anymore!) have to get up at 6 to commence my next bout of cardio torture!

As for tricep work, currently train after chest, usually do overhead cables, french press, dips, and extensions. Do train them again a few days later with shoulders, but not quite as intense, as they are usually still quite sore.

My triceps are fairly strong, I know most females usually struggle with them but I don't. I will try and do some more work on them, see if it helps my bench though, cheers for that.

I'm a bit stronger on incline, a bloke at the gym I go to said to cut out incline totally, what do you think?

Cheers mate

gailx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

hi gail

its good to hear who couldnt go through with it, 

seen to much of it on the sky channels.they just leave em mangled and scarred.

have you tried having a small protein shake before who go to bed?

how old are you? 

i do my cardio early in the morning aswell,i prefer it this way,not many people see me when im running at walking pace 

i dont see any reason to cut out incline,bodybuilding about targeting every muscle group.what did u think when he said this.

i personally suffer with triceps aswell,ive got big arms but most of its biceps.thsi does affect my bench and all pressing movements.

wheres pulling movements im good on.

what i do now is give triceps a day to thereselve,this way i am prioritising them.have you vere though about doing this.

what days do u train each bodypart?

steve


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

> Do train them again a few days later with shoulders, but not quite as intense, as they are usually still quite sore.


Don't like the sound of that, ever thought you might be overtraining them!

I personally don't like incline, it also hits your shoulders quite hard!

You could try sticking with two exercises for your chest, lets say Bench and Flys, and every week try to improve on on of them, even if its just one more rep with assistance!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Guys,

This is the chest workout I use...hope it helps!

4 x 8 Flat DB bench press

4 x 8 Incline DB bench press

4 x 8 Decline DB or Smiths Machine decline bench press

4 x 8 DB Flyes

4 x 8 DB O/Head pullovers

With a S.Set of 1 x 8 bench press up after each set.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Steve, 

I'm really paranoid about eating too late as I do have a tendancy to gain weight easily, but could try a protein shake before bed.(if my ass expands I hold you responsible!)

Have you never been told not to ask a lady her age?! I'm 32 mate, sometimes feel 52 when I get to work at 7.00 in morning, believe me!

I didn't see the point in cutting out incline to be honest, as far as I'm concerned I like to hit the muscle in different ways, feel its the only way to break it down well. The only thing I don't do is decline, no point for a woman really, lower chest is covered by the female glands!

My chest routine is fairly similar to that of LM600 excluding decline.

My training is split as follows:

Sunday - Shoulders/triceps

Monday - Back/biceps

Thurs - Chest/triceps

Fri - Legs/abs

Cardio most mornings say 4 - 5 per week, although today I just couldn't be bothered! Cream Crackered.

I know training is going to be hard this week as I'm really cutting back on calories for a few weeks, need to strip down, hols coming up.

Thanks to everyone for their input 

Gail


----------

